# 04 polaris front bumper



## tirebuilderms (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone know what year model bumpers will fit an 04 sportsman 700? I've got the fuel injected 04 and my bumper encases the headlights but some ive seen on the same year model are not. Anyone know what earlier years would fit the 04?


----------

